# Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.



## Laura=) (27. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, =)
hab mich gerade vor 10 min registriert und bin von dem Forum begeistert und vor allem von euren tollen Teichen!  
Ich stell mich mal kurz vor. 
Ich heiße Laura-Marie und bin 15 Jahre alt. Ich komme aus der nähe von Wiesbaden und bin total Fischbesessen. 
Ich habe 2 relativ kleine Aquarien und 1 Aquarium/Behälter für meine Baby Fische. 
Vor 2 Tagen hab ich meinen Daddy überredet einen Teich zu kaufen und er hats erlaubt. 
Das doofe ist:
Nicht zu groß, keine technik und kaufen nicht selbst baun. Kann man ohne diese Sachen einen Teich mit Fischen und anderen Getier haben?  :beten
Geht das gut ohne Filter?
Wie groß ist min. für Fische?
Was für Fische stehen zur Auswahl?
Kann ich Pflanzen ausm Waldteich nehmen?
Wo ist der beste Standort?
Welche Pflanzen wachsen schnell und sind leicht zu Pflegen?
Kann man noch andere Tiere außer Fische in den Teich tun?
Welchen Teich würdet ihr mir empfehlen? (Von denen die man kaufen kann.)

LG
Laura=)


----------



## heiko-rech (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura,

bitte lies dich zunächst einmal hier ein:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/



Laura=) schrieb:


> Das doofe ist:
> Nicht zu groß, keine technik und kaufen nicht selbst baun.
> Kann man ohne diese Sachen einen Teich mit Fischen und anderen Getier haben? :


Fische wird schwierig, Getier kommt von alleine.


Laura=) schrieb:


> Geht das gut ohne Filter?


Eigentlich schon.


Laura=) schrieb:


> Wie groß ist min. für Fische?


Kommt auf die Fische an, aber unter 2000L würde ich Fischlos bleiben..


Laura=) schrieb:


> Was für Fische stehen zur Auswahl?


Viele verschiedene Arten, da solltest du dir mal entsprechende Fachliteratur besorgen und dich in Ruhe einlesen.


Laura=) schrieb:


> Kann ich Pflanzen ausm Waldteich nehmen?


Können ja, sollen nur bedingt und dürfen: NEIN


Laura=) schrieb:


> Wo ist der beste Standort?


Halbschatten, nicht in die pralle Sonne.


Laura=) schrieb:


> Welche Pflanzen wachsen schnell und sind leicht zu Pflegen?


Im Prinzip sind Teichpflanzen recht Pflegeleicht. Schnell wachsen tun auch die meisten, wenn die Bedingungen stimmen.


Laura=) schrieb:


> Kann man noch andere Tiere außer Fische in den Teich tun?


Ja, __ Schnecken z.B. Aber __ Molche und __ Frösche kann man nicht einsetzen, die wandern ggf. zu.


Laura=) schrieb:


> Welchen Teich würdet ihr mir empfehlen? (Von denen die man kaufen kann.)


Keine Ahnung.
 Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Laura=) (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hey,
danke für die Antwort. =)
Brauchen Fische so viel Platz?
Also ich hab gehört Goldfische gehen schon ab 300 Liter? Wie gesagt nur gehört.
Ist das so schlimm wenn ich aus einem (wirklich großem) Waldteich paar Pflänzchen mitnehme?
Gibt es nicht kleinere Fische die in den Teich können?

LG
Laura


----------



## heiko-rech (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo,


Laura=) schrieb:


> Brauchen Fische so viel Platz?


Es geht nicht nur um den Platz.Der Tecih muss im Winter genug Frostfreien Platz bieten, das Wasser reagiert, ge kleiner das Volumen ist, sehr schnell auf Temperaturschwankungen etc.



Laura=) schrieb:


> Also ich hab gehört Goldfische gehen schon ab 300 Liter? Wie gesagt nur gehört.


Im Aquarium, im Teich ist das was anderes. Goldfische werden bis 30cm groß. Schau dir mal diesen Tread an, in dem ich eine entsprechende Frage gestellt habe:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24678


Laura=) schrieb:


> Ist das so schlimm wenn ich aus einem (wirklich großem) Waldteich paar Pflänzchen mitnehme?


Man darf es nicht! 


Laura=) schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht kleinere Fische die in den Teich können?


Da solltest du anders rangehen. Entweder deine Teichgröße gibt den Besatz vor, oder du mußt den Teich nach deinen Besatzwünschen richten.

Noch was generelles:
Wenn es kostengünstig werden soll, versuch deinen Vater von einem Folienteich zu überzeugen. Frag auch mal hier nach, wer in deiner Nähe wohnt und dir vielleicht ein paar Pflanzen schenkt.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Plätscher (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo,

Kleinteich ohne Technik mit Fischen geht garnicht. Du handelst dir damit nur probleme ein. Aber das ist nicht schlimm, gerade in kleinen Teichen kann man sehr gut die Wasserinsekten beobachten und oftmals kommen auch schnell Amphibien dazu, alles Sachen die in Fischteichen nur gering oder garnicht vorkommen. 

Als Tip, schau mal bei Ebay, da verkaufen oft Leute ihre Teichschale für kleines Geld und wenn du Glück hast kannst du gleichzeitig Pflanzenableger abstauben. 

Schau hier mal bei den Miniteichlern die Bilder an. Da kannst du dir Anregungen für dein Projekt holen und wenn du es gut machst, wird auch dein Vater mit dem Teichvirus angesteckt und vielleicht klappt es dann auch mit dem 100000l Koiteich


----------



## randy.eching (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura schau doch mal wegen einem beckmann regenfass hab das auch als Teich sieht total super aus =)
ich habe einen mit 2000l verkauf den aber, da meine Terasse ein bisschen zu klein ist =)

wenn jemand interesse hat melden =)


----------



## Laura=) (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Danke für die vielen Antworten. =)

Ich bin noch total Anfänger in diesem Gebiet und deswegen stell ich warscheinlich ziemlich dumme Fragen. =S
Mein Dad will mit mir am Samstag Teich kaufen gehen. Und er möchte den fertigen Teich, hab ihn versucht von der Folie zu überreden, aber i.wie bockt der rum. 
Habe ich das richtig verstanden, Filterlos und klein ohne Fische? =(
Was heißt bei euch klein?
Und ab wieviel Liter kann ich ohne Filter 2-3 Goldfische reinsetzen?
Das mit Ebay erlaubt meine Mum nicht, die hat da 2x bestellt und 1x kam nichts (obwohl sie bezahlt hat) und 1x kam i.was anderes. Das hat sie so geärgert, dass sie nicht sie das nicht will.
Wir möchten dann doch lieber einen Teich in der Erde und nicht als Wasertonne, trotzdem danke. =)
Ich weiß ich bin ein schwieriger Fall. =S Trotzdem danke ich allen, die mir helfen. =)
Noch eine Frage, bekommt man den Teich billiger im Baumarkt oder z.B. bei Zoopalast?

LG
Laura


----------



## Erdmuta (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Ich denke mal, dass die Teichschalen im Baumarkt billiger sind. Ich habe letztes Jahr für 245 l knapp 40,00 Euronen berappt. Ich habe da keine Fische drin, aber ´ne Menge anderes Getier


----------



## heiko-rech (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo,


Laura=) schrieb:


> Und ab wieviel Liter kann ich ohne Filter 2-3 Goldfische reinsetzen?



Ich habe in meinem Teich 5 Goldfische und zwei __ Sonnenbarsche. Der Teich hat 2700L und einen zusätzlichen kleinen Filterteich mit ca. 300L Das funktioniert in diesem Jahr ohne gesonderten Filter, aber eine Pumpe läuft 24Stunden und pumpt das Wasser rund. Im letzten Jahr, als der Teich neu war,  hätte das ohne Filter vermutlich nicht funktioniert. 

Für Goldfische würde ich nicht unter 2000L gehen. Das stellt meiner Meinung nach die Untergrenze dar. Denn wenn du keine Geburtenkontrolle hast, wie bei mir die zwei __ Barsche, dann hast du bald viele Goldfische. Mit Barschen hast du wieder mehr Fische. 

Eine Teichschale unter 1000L ist nicht wirklich ein guter Platz für Fische. Du mußt ja auch an den Winter denken. Der Teich muss eine Tiefe Zone haben, die groß genug ist, damit die Fische im Winter darin überleben können.

__ Moderlieschen gingen vielleicht noch bei 1000L, aber auch das halte ich für Grenzwertig. Und auch die werden sich vermehren.

Aber auch ohne Fische wird dein Teich bestimmt sehr lebendig. Schau dich doch mal hier um, was da bei so manchem Miniteichler los ist. Das wirst du mit Fischen nie haben. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Laura=) (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hey,
danke für die sehr hilfreiche Antwort. =)
Ich hab mich entschiden, ich will ein kleines Biotop, ohne Fische!
Meine Nachbarn haben __ Frösche und __ Kröten im Teich, vielleicht kommen ja welche rüber. Wenn ihr Tips und Ideen für die Gestalltung habt, kann ich denen mein Biotop vielleicht geschmacksvoller machen, als das der Nachbarn.  
Samstag fahr ich mit meinem Dad den kaufen, freu mich schon. Mit Pflanzen. Am liebsten hätt ich Pflanzen die auch bei natürlichen Teichen wachsen. Welche schlagt ihr vor?

LG
Laura


----------



## Laura=) (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Achja und ich wohne direkt am Feld und daneben ist Wald, glaubt ihr es kommen Tierchen (Insekten) zu meinem Biotop? =)
Freu mich so kleinen Tierchen und Insekten ein Zuhause zu geben.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura,

in so einem kleinen Biotop wirst Du garantiert Besuch von den Nachbarfröschen bekommen. Und __ Libellen  und __ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer und und und

Vielleicht spendiert Dir ja noch jemand ein paar Posthornschnecken! Das wird bestimmt ein schöner Teich!


----------



## Laura=) (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hey,
das ist cool. 
Kann man da eig. auch Turmdeckelschnecken reinsetzen? Hab nämlich viele im Aquarium.
Wie sollte der Boden sein? Sand hab ich da.
Mit Leitungswasser füllen oder Regenwasser?
Ich habe von meinem Aquarium Düngerkugeln für die Pflanzen, kann ich die zu den Pflanzen im Teich stecken?

LG
Laura


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura,

die Turmdeckelschnecken sind für den Teich leider nicht geeignet. Sumpfdeckelschnecken wären möglich oder zum Beispiel Spitzschlammschnecken.

Die Düngerkugeln würde ich mir verkneifen. Ich verschiebe  Dein Thema mal zu den Miniteichen. Da findest Du auch viele Beiträge, die die meisten Deiner Fragen schon beantworten.


----------



## Laura=) (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Okay, dankeschön =)
Und was ist jetzt mit dem Boden?
Welchen solle ich nehmen?

LG
Laura


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Auf dem Boden würde ich nur Sand nehmen. Für die Pflanzrinne würde ich noch ein bisschen Lehm untermischen, sofern der Sand keinen enthält.


----------



## Laura=) (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Okay danke, werd ich machen.
Mein Bedarf an wissen ist für das erste gedeckt. 
Wenn ihr wollt kann ich Teich-Tagebuch führen.  ??
Vllt gehts ja schon morgen los. 

LG
Laura


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura,

über eine Dokumentation mit vielen Bildern freuen wir uns immer!


----------



## Laura=) (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hey Leute, 
Also der Teich ist da , er kann 250-300 Lieter fassen. Aber weil wir ja erstmal die Grube ausheben müssen und wir im Taunus Schiefersteingebiet haben, konnten wir heute nicht mehr anfangen. Mein Vater versucht sobald wie möglich Zeit zu finden, kann aber noch ein wenig dauern, leider. 
Meine Freundin und ich waren heute im Wald an einem Waldteich um anregungen für die gestaltung meines Teiches zu finden. Das natürliche gefällt mir total. 
Als wir im Wald spazieren sind haben wir 2 kleine __ Kröten gefunden die wie wir richtung Wasser waren. Wir haben sie eingefangen und waren sofort verliebt. Natürlich haben wir die zwei hübschen wieder frei gelassen. Die warem so toll, hab auch Bilder gemacht, vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen was das für welche sind. Waren ziemlich klein, bestimmt noch jung.
Ich denke, dass das nicht geht, aber darf man Kaulquappen in den Teich setzen?

LG 
Laura


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Servus Laura

Herzlich Willkommen



> ... aber darf man Kaulquappen in den Teich setzen?



Nein .... ist gesetzlich Verboten .... sind streng geschützte Amphibien 

Und ... wo sind die Bilder zur Bestimmung


----------



## Casybay (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura,
toll , Dein Interesse für einen "natürlichen" Teich, lass mal die __ Frösche,__ Kröten und __ Molche selber zu Deinem Teich finden, das erst macht ein so richtig glücklich, weil sie Deinen Teich als befinden. Da kann man richtig ein bischen stolz auf sich sein, wenn die Tiere kommen und sich wohl fühlen. Zwing keinen in den Teich, wenn sie abwandern ist man doch nur traurig.
Viel Freude wünsch ich Dir mit Deinem Teich und spannend wirds , das versprech ich Dir.


----------



## Laura=) (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Bilder =)


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Servus Laura

Das sind Grasfrösche

Und dein Becken ......


----------



## Laura=) (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Cool! 
Kommen die auch mal zu Teichen in den Garten?
Sind __ Frösche eig. Ortstreu?

LG
Laura


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Servus

Ja ... sie kommen zu Teichen um abzulaichen ....

und ob sie Ortstreu sind .... ja und nein ....

Teichfrösche sind meist Standorttreu, Grasfrösche gehen nach dem ablaichen aus dem Teich und leben in seinem Umfeld an Land ....

In der von mir verlinkten Seite kannst zu den einzelnen Arten alles nachlesen .....


----------



## phil73 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura,
hier noch ein paar Links zu (mini)-teichen, falls du die noch nicht gelesen hast!?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26895
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13712
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14870
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27214/?q=300l
MfG Phil


----------



## Laura=) (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Danke, die sind sehr hilfreich. 
Mein Vater fängt frühstens in einer Woche mit dem Buddeln an. :?
Ich melde mich wenn es losgeht und nochmal danke an alle. 

LG
Laura


----------



## Laura=) (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Leute,
gestern war es soweit, mein Dad hat angefangen den Teich auszuheben. War eine Menge Arbeit.
Als er dann heute fertig wurde, ging es los.
Zuerst Sand auf den Boden und in die Rillen. Dann Pflanzen mit Lehm befestigt. (Bild)
Pflanzen drumherum und in den Teich. Rindenmulch um den Teich und mit Steinen verziert. Und fertig war´s. 
Natürlich sieht es noch nicht so super aus, weil die Pflanzen ja noch wachsen müssn.
Als er erst 1 Stunde stand, kamen schon Insekten und ich habe sogar einen Wassereläufer gesen, vllt vom Nachbern. 
Seht selbst:


----------



## Casybay (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura,
sieht schon sehr schön aus, und die Pflanzen werden auch bald wachsen, hoffentlich verteilen Dir die Amseln den Rindenmulch nicht in den Teich.
Die können sich daran nämlich so richtig auslassen.
Die Insekten werden sich sich bald noch mehr einfinden, vielleicht hast Du auch bald schon gegen Abend ein paar Grasfrösche.
Lass uns mal weiter teilhaben an Deinem Teich.


----------



## Ribiza (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura

da ist er ja schon, dein erster eigener Teich - Herzlichen Glückwunsch - 
Ich freue mich auf deine weiteren Berichte und Fotos.


----------



## Laura=) (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo,
ja die Amseln.. -.-
Ich glaube eine der Amseln (eine ist immer bei uns und total Menschenbezogen) zupft mir die kleinen Pflanzen rechts aus der Ecke. Musste schon 3x wieder neu reinstecken.. eben habe ich nach dem Teich geschaut und schon wieder sind die Pflanzen rausgerupft. (Mit Wurzel.)
Was mach ich dagegen?

LG
Laura


----------



## Laura=) (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Oder sinds doch Elstern. :?


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura,

bei uns sammeln die Amseln auch viel Nistmaterial aus dem Teich! Also das kann schon gut sein. Wie du das verhindern kannst, weiß ich so auch nicht, außer ein Netz drüber spannen, aber das sieht auch nicht so gut aus.


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura,

das sind die Amseln - da hilft nur ein Netz oder Geduld.

Deine Fotos dürfen übrigens ruhig größer sein (ca. 250 kb, 1000px). Die Verkleinerung für die Vorschau übernimmt die Forensoftware von alleine.


----------



## R8. (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

übrigends schöner Teich Laura


----------



## Laura=) (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal so den derzeitigen stand meines kleinen Teiches berichten. 
Die Amsel lässt zum Glück meine Pflanzen wieder in ruhe.
Die Pflanzen brauchen noch zum wachsen, aber ich bin ganz zuversichtlich. :beten
Habe eben voller begeisterung rote __ Libellen sich über meinem Teich paaren lassen. 
Und gestern voller Verwunderrung waren Kaulquappen in meinem Teich, aber die waren schon ganz schön groß.. nicht das die mir einer reingesetzt hat. Hatten wir schonmal mit einem Meerschweinchen, eines morgens war ein Babymeerschweinchen in meinem Stall..
Fotos Folgen, auch wenn noch nicht so eine große Veränderrung vorliegt. 

LG
Laura


----------



## phil73 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo laura,
dein Teich und die Pflanzen werden auch in einem Monat viel größer sein
MfG Phil


----------



## Laura=) (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Ja die Pflanzen Blühen zum Teil im Teich und die __ Entengrütze hat sich schon ganz schön vermehrt, find ich toll.  Wenn ich zeit habe mach ich Fotos. 

LG
Laura


----------



## Laura=) (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo,
also bei meinem Teich sieht es zurzeit so aus (Bilder). Mir gefällt er. 
Die Kaulquappen sind schon halbe __ Frösche und einer ist schon einer und hüpft durchs hohe Gras beim Teich. (Gefährlich!) :beten Total süß, ist auch ein __ Grasfrosch.
Gestern kamen die Nachbarn zu uns mit einem Eimer voller Kaulquappen und paar __ Schnecken (Bild, welche Schnecke ist das?) aus ihrem Teich. Sie fragten ob sie in unseren Teich könnten, weil sie sonst bei denen eingesaugt werden und vermutlich sterben. Das wollte ich natürlich nicht und habe, trotz der vielen Kaulquappen,  eingewilligt. Was hätte ich machen sollen? Sind Teichfroschkaulquapoen.
Heute habe ich noch ein paar Pflanzen dazu gekauft, da haben sich die Quappen richtig gefreut. 
Seht selbst! 

Gruß Laura

Hmm, Kamera spinnt, Bilder folgen heute abend.


----------



## Laura=) (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

So da sind die Bilder


----------



## Laura=) (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Vergleicht mal das alte Bild und die neuen, totale veränderrung.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura,


> totale veränderrung


*stimmt! *
Das sieht richtig gut aus!!

Deine Schnecke könnte eine __ Spitzschlammschnecke sein.

Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, hast du CD`s da aufgehängt, wegen der Amsel?


----------



## Laura=) (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Danke. 
Ja ich habe mal gegoogled und gelesen das könnte helfen, muss aber nicht.
In der ersten Zeit hats geklappt alles sah schön aus und konnte gut wachsen, doch seit heute fängts wieder an.. eben sah mein Teich wie ein Schlachtfeld aus. :evil Musste alle Pflanzen wieder neu befestigen und habe Steine drumrum gelegt, damit das rausziehen schwerer wird. Hoffe es hilft.. :? Hat jmd. noch eine bessere Idee?

LG
Laura


----------



## Laura=) (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Will sonst niemand ein Kommentar, Beurteilung oder Tip abgeben?


----------



## phil73 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura,
Dein *Natur*Teich hat sich ja schon sehr gut entwickelt! (besser als mein Teich)
Die Pflanzen haben sich gut entwickelt und das Wasser ist auch noch sehr klar oder täuscht das?
MfG Phil 
P.S.: Halt uns bitte weiter auf dem Laufenden


----------



## Laura=) (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo,
die Pflanzen wachsen super, aber nur weil ich jeden abend fleißig gieße. 
Das Wasser ist super klar ich kann bis auf den Grund schauen. 
Konnte Molchbabys beobachten.  Sahen bisschen aus wie Axelotl in klein. 

Ich mache nächste Woche noch ein paar Bilder. 

LG
Laura


----------



## Dilmun (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo Laura!

Dein Teichlein ist sehr gut gelungen. 

Gefällt mir wirklich gut. Und deine Pflanzen entwickeln sich super.

Und du wirst sehen, es werden sich sicher noch einige andere Tiere einfinden.


----------



## Laura=) (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo,
ich will morgen nochmal Fotos machen. 

LG
Laura


----------



## boesihexi (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

hallo laura, 

dein teich sieht klasse aus! mich fasziniert deine begeisterungsfähigkeit und wünsche dir, dass sie dir in deinem leben weiter erhalten bleibt, egal was du machst  

was sagen deine eltern zu dem teich? ist dein dad zufrieden? vielleicht kannst du sie mit dem teichvirus infizieren, dann bauen sie dir einen grösseren teich, in dem auch fische platz haben? 

richte deiner mum aus, dass kein mensch heutzutage ohne ebay und anderen internetshops leben darf. es gehört zum heutigen leben wie der fernseher und das auto  man muss sich nur erstmal richtig damit auseinandersetzen, wie mit allem, was neu ist. man darf auch ebay nicht nach einer schlechten erfahrung beurteilen, nur weil man selber keine ahnung daovn hat. sag deiner mum, dass sie sich einen beispiel an ihrer tochter nehmen kann: sie kam mit einer festen meinung in diesem forum und war trotzdem offen für etwas neues, als ihre vorstellung nicht realisierbar war. manchmal sind unsere kinder die weiseren


----------



## Laura=) (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hallo,


boesihexi schrieb:


> was sagen deine eltern zu dem teich? ist dein dad zufrieden?


Meine Eltern finden ihn auch schön, aber so wirklich interessieren tut der Teich sie nicht. :? Mein Vater mag lieber Fußball und meine mom ist mit ihrem weißen Ring beschäftigt.
Naja ich finde ihn toll. 
Ich habe wie versprochen heute Bilder gemacht. 

Und ich habe noch ein 2tes Hobby und zwar __ Wasserschildkröten.  Weil es ja ein Teichforum ist und ich ein Zimmerteich habe, dachte ich mir ihn mal zu zeigen. Hat jmd. von euch auch einen? Der Bewohner kommt am Sonntag. :freu Ein Höckerschildkröten Männchen. Un dich habe auch eine Moschusschildkröte, da kann ich das Becken auch mal zeigen, auch wenn es ein Aquarium ist. 

Wenn jmd. für den Zimmerteich noch Tipps und Ideen hat, nur her damit. 

LG
Laura


----------



## boesihexi (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

 es sieht toll aus, laura


----------



## shake (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Mein 1. Teich =) Bitte um Tips, Ideen und Hilfe.*

Hey, dein Teich sieht ja mal richtig toll aus! 

Habe einen ganz kleinen Miniteich seit Samstag und noch kein einziges Tierchen hat sich ihm genähert, außer der Hund meiner Nachbarn zum Trinken. :-(

Respekt, dass sich bei dir soviel tut und auch noch so gut aussieht!


----------

